# Only clip allowed up



## ATC (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is a small sample of one of our WTF competitors that he allowed to be posted. He says it gives away nothing. I say it shows his speed at least.

This is a feather weight vs. a heavy weight and the heavy weight was hurt by the feather weights kicks. I am behind the camera. This same feather weight broke my arm (I am also heavy weight but can get down to walter) during a sparring session.

[yt]55RQsSZgbS8[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess I do not undestand what can be giving away? At aany tourna,ment he could be video taped, nice clip by the way. The turnout after the miss kck was smooth and fastwhich allows him to recover. I guess so many people believe they have the end to all with training and movement. thanks for sharing.


----------



## granfire (Nov 8, 2009)

ah, tourney sparring....

Did I see him steady himself reaching for his opponent's Hogu? Followed by a nice kick to the nogging... 

I would certainly be nice to see him when his opponent actually challenges him.

(and in 15 seconds there is a lot to be seen)


----------



## TKDHermit (Nov 8, 2009)

blazing fast and smooth footwork. wish i could do that.


----------



## ATC (Nov 8, 2009)

His kicks are so hard. He will be at the US Open this year. So far every year a major tourny comes up he gets hurt before the tournament. Broke his foot right before Nationals last year. 2 years ago blew out his knee before Nationals. Just been having a run of bad luck.


----------



## ATC (Nov 8, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> At aany tourna,ment he could be video taped, nice clip by the way.


Yes I said the same thing but I have never seen any of his fights on YT, none. I am sure people tape him as I am sure they have themselves taped when they fight him. But never any posted. I guess when you lose pretty badly or get KO'd you dont put them up. He has faught Mark Lopez, Steven Lim, James Howe, and many others and beaten them all. Just seems to never make it to a major event due to injury. Not sure if you know Tyler Sawyer on the US Nationl team also, but Tyler got destroy by him this past June at the Stanford Open. I just hope he holds up for the US Open this year.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 8, 2009)

ATC said:


> Yes I said the same thing but I have never seen any of his fights on YT, none. I am sure people tape him as I am sure they have themselves taped when they fight him. But never any posted. I guess when you lose pretty badly or get KO'd you dont put them up. He has faught Mark Lopez, Steven Lim, James Howe, and many others and beaten them all. Just seems to never make it to a major event due to injury. Not sure if you know Tyler Sawyer on the US Nationl team also, but Tyler got destroy by him this past June at the Stanford Open. I just hope he holds up for the US Open this year.


 

Yes I know all of them, also TCBell beat Mark and Steven, by the way TC will be in Vegas on the 14th and also at the US Open. Will Suh be at the Vegas little get together?


----------



## ATC (Nov 8, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Will Suh be at the Vegas little get together?


No. I told him about it but he did not have time in his scheduel. He is in Vegas right now at some TKD conference, and will be in LA next week for something else.


----------



## mango.man (Nov 8, 2009)

He has 4 videos on his facebook page. 2 videos in training like this one. 1 from the Stanford Spring Open and 1 having some fun with "creative poomse".

So he is not that adverse to videos of himself being posted online.


----------



## ATC (Nov 9, 2009)

mango.man said:


> He has 4 videos on his facebook page. 2 videos in training like this one. 1 from the Stanford Spring Open and 1 having some fun with "creative poomse".
> 
> So he is not that adverse to videos of himself being posted online.


Yes he put the 2 training ones up for the guy he was training (the guy other guy in the vid with him). The one he labled poomsae is him and his friends fooling around. The one from the spring open was put up as requested by some others at our Medford Oregon dojang. They don't get to see him compete being in another state, so he put up a lopsided match for them to see. He will allow some stuff up but he OK's them first. What you see is all that can be found. If you can find more let me know. I have a lot of stuff from 2 year till now (I take most of them myself) but I have never found anything from before that. He has showed some during classes but that is it.


----------



## Twin Fist (Nov 9, 2009)

not impressed at all in any way


----------



## ATC (Nov 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> not impressed at all in any way


Why would you be if you don't do the sport?


----------



## Twin Fist (Nov 9, 2009)

no reason at all. since the sport version of TKD is so radically different than real TKD, there is barely anything in that clip that I even recognize.....

BUT

if that person broke your arm? you need to drink more milk, cuz those kicks are not that hard. He is very fast, which is important tot he sport, but he has no power, at least not in that clip.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 9, 2009)

An impressive clip. I am no fan of WTF competitions, especially at the Olympic level, but if there were more competitors who fought like he did in that clip it would certainly be a more exciting game to watch.

I hope he does well at the next competition you were talking about. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> no reason at all. since the sport version of TKD is so radically different than real TKD, there is barely anything in that clip that I even recognize.....
> 
> BUT
> 
> if that person broke your arm? you need to drink more milk, cuz those kicks are not that hard. He is very fast, which is important tot he sport, but he has no power, at least not in that clip.



Why don't you come to the Two Dragons fight Off on Saturday in Las Vegas based on your comments you are a TKD expert and could teach us all a thing or two.  I am looking forward to the day when I can see you in action!  We are all ready to learn!


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 9, 2009)

ATC said:


> No. I told him about it but he did not have time in his scheduel. He is in Vegas right now at some TKD conference, and will be in LA next week for something else.



You should have told me he was at the Martial Arts Expo.  I would have liked to met Master Suh...My kids did the Demo for the KP & P Electronic Hogu (EBP).  To bad that he could not come to Vegas on the 14th he would have had allot of good fights.


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 9, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Yes I know all of them, also TCBell beat Mark and Steven, by the way TC will be in Vegas on the 14th and also at the US Open. Will Suh be at the Vegas little get together?




Very glad to her that TC will be coming to Las Vegas...We have allot of fighters for him...It will be fun to watch him and Vlad Mix it up!!!!


----------



## dortiz (Nov 9, 2009)

The problem is that this has to be viewed in context. For the sport, its FANTASTIC!
 For Martial Arts its CRAP. Not fair to combine the two. Wether TF is good or not anyone looking at it from a fighting point of view sees a heavier person with hands down : ( doing the opposite of a real fighter, backing up and getting hit versus hands up and charging. Not really trying at all in my opinion.
The truth is fast or not he would get smashed back by a guy that size. He is off his weight most of the time.
By the way in combative TKD your arm would not get broken because you would block with a conditioned leg. If you did use your arm it would be a block that was attacking at the joint or deflecting. You dont just drop your arm to get whacked??

In our world of TKD sport he is lightning fast and will win many medals.

Its silly to invite a non sport Martial Artist to this kind of event. They will lose. Sadly most times though the sport guy may get hurt. Thats just the honest truth.

Dave O.


----------



## dortiz (Nov 9, 2009)

Just to be fair in summary. We have no idea how the sport guy would fight since he is doing sport. So we should only evaluate it as sport. He may be the baddest MA fighter as well.
The real point is I and no one else should mix the two.

Dave O.


----------



## granfire (Nov 9, 2009)

dortiz said:


> The real point is I and no one else should mix the two.
> 
> Dave O.




It's a matter of awesomeness, no doubt.


----------



## ATC (Nov 9, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> if that person broke your arm? you need to drink more milk, cuz those kicks are not that hard. He is very fast, which is important tot he sport, but he has no power, at least not in that clip.


:rofl:


----------



## ATC (Nov 9, 2009)

Gorilla said:


> You should have told me he was at the Martial Arts Expo. I would have liked to met Master Suh...My kids did the Demo for the KP & P Electronic Hogu (EBP). To bad that he could not come to Vegas on the 14th he would have had allot of good fights.


Sorry. Yes it was in Vegas and I should have known you would be there. He and Master Mun my GM were both there. I will definately make sure to look you guys up when we come down in Feb.


----------



## ATC (Nov 9, 2009)

dortiz said:


> The problem is that this has to be viewed in context. For the sport, its FANTASTIC!
> For Martial Arts its CRAP. Not fair to combine the two. Wether TF is good or not anyone looking at it from a fighting point of view sees a heavier person with hands down : ( doing the opposite of a real fighter, backing up and getting hit versus hands up and charging. Not really trying at all in my opinion.
> The truth is fast or not he would get smashed back by a guy that size. He is off his weight most of the time.
> By the way in combative TKD your arm would not get broken because you would block with a conditioned leg. If you did use your arm it would be a block that was attacking at the joint or deflecting. You dont just drop your arm to get whacked??
> ...


His traditional MA in TKD and Hapkido is just as good as his sport side. I have been on the opposite side of many take downs, joint locks and choke holds. His punches are just as hard as his kicks.

But anyone that says there is no power in sport kicking has not done it. This guy has broken many ribs in the ring, and KO'd quite a few also. But until you are on the opposite side I guess you can say what you will.

Anyway, you are quite correct in saying that two cannot be compared and need to be judged separate.


----------



## ATC (Nov 9, 2009)

dortiz said:


> By the way in combative TKD your arm would not get broken because you would block with a conditioned leg. If you did use your arm it would be a block that was attacking at the joint or deflecting. You dont just drop your arm to get whacked??


See I did not just drop my arm to simply block. I was countering his off the line or round house kick with a back kick and you guard off with the front arm when turning to execute the back kick. Most times because the back kick lands the power of the round house is lessend by the counter kick and the guarding arm does not absorb all of the blow. Needless to say he is much faster than I am even when I am at my walter weight (flex between heavy and walter), so he was able to still kick me, although guarding and break the forearm. He was just faster than me even though I timed it perfect I barley touch him with the back kick. Anyone else or my weight would have been presenting me their lunch.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey, folks...

Let's all try to remember the rules 'round here, huh?  I'd hate to see someone get banned for a challenge post or art bashing, y'know?


----------



## dortiz (Nov 9, 2009)

? I thought we got back on the right track?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 9, 2009)

dortiz said:


> ? I thought we got back on the right track?


Mods have lives outside of MT.  Sometimes several posts can come up before you see an action, like my nudge that I presume had you confused.  Right now -- it's just a word to the wise...


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 9, 2009)

I remember when I had "pep-in-my-step".

does anyone have the address to the fountain of youth??????


----------



## granfire (Nov 9, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> I remember when I had "pep-in-my-step".
> 
> does anyone have the address to the fountain of youth??????



Got blowed up somewhere in  the first season of Ben 10...or was it the second.....


----------



## NPTKD (Nov 10, 2009)

Gorilla said:


> Why don't you come to the Two Dragons fight Off on Saturday in Las Vegas based on your comments you are a TKD expert and could teach us all a thing or two. I am looking forward to the day when I can see you in action! We are all ready to learn!


 
Look on youtube........ They clearly aren't a sport school but for that matter they are doing some very nice one steps! Just a difference is style. I just don't understand why if you don't do Sport tkd why you feel the need to comment on it. He is clearly teaching quality MA's so I just don't see the need. On the other hand it seems the longer you have been involved with this site and who is on your friends list the more you can get away with saying! I had to look up the word trolling..........


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> Look on youtube........ They clearly aren't a sport school but for that matter they are doing some very nice one steps! Just a difference is style. I just don't understand why if you don't do Sport tkd why you feel the need to comment on it. He is clearly teaching quality MA's so I just don't see the need. On the other hand it seems the longer you have been involved with this site and who is on your friends list the more you can get away with saying! I had to look up the word trolling..........


 

Miaow.

Firstly the mods here are fair and will look at everything, it isn't a case of who's friend you are.
People here are free on comment on any thread they wish, if you put up a post it's in the public domain.
Sport TKD has attracted a lot of interest and comment because many of us feel that because of it's position in the Olympic Games martial arts has been pushed into a spotlight which distorts it and gives the impression that the Olympic TKD style of sparring is what martial arts is about. This can impinge on our clubs, schools, businesses and our students. You may disagree with this which is fine but doing so in a civilised manner is prefable to name calling.


----------



## NPTKD (Nov 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Miaow.
> 
> Firstly the mods here are fair and will look at everything, it isn't a case of who's friend you are.
> People here are free on comment on any thread they wish, if you put up a post it's in the public domain.
> Sport TKD has attracted a lot of interest and comment because many of us feel that because of it's position in the Olympic Games martial arts has been pushed into a spotlight which distorts it and gives the impression that the Olympic TKD style of sparring is what martial arts is about. This can impinge on our clubs, schools, businesses and our students. You may disagree with this which is fine but doing so in a civilised manner is prefable to name calling.


Miaow ?????? what? I didn't name call! i'm just doing what you just said. commenting on a thread. As far as impinging on image, not that I care about olympic sparring because I can take it or leave it, but what about the topic of lets say "uniforms" I felt that a certian uniform did just that... you had no problem with it, so why can't it be that the for the school who do WTF sparring or lets say KKW dans. It seems like most of the higher ups here are ITF people. We tend to run or side with like minded people. I have seen threads closed for far less then what I've seen it the last two.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> Miaow ?????? what?


 
This catty remark "On the other hand it seems the longer you have been involved with this site and who is on your friends list the more you can get away with saying"


----------



## NPTKD (Nov 10, 2009)

And lastly some of you that have been here for some time tend to team up on your post..... Lets say you and Sha.. I check friends lists and other posts. I just find it funny.


----------



## NPTKD (Nov 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> This catty remark "On the other hand it seems the longer you have been involved with this site and who is on your friends list the more you can get away with saying"


 Who talks like that...


----------



## NPTKD (Nov 10, 2009)

Shesulsa where are you?


----------



## NPTKD (Nov 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Miaow.
> 
> Firstly the mods here are fair and will look at everything, it isn't a case of who's friend you are.
> People here are free on comment on any thread they wish, if you put up a post it's in the public domain.
> Sport TKD has attracted a lot of interest and comment because many of us feel that because of it's position in the Olympic Games martial arts has been pushed into a spotlight which distorts it and gives the impression that the Olympic TKD style of sparring is what martial arts is about. This can impinge on our clubs, schools, businesses and our students. You may disagree with this which is fine but doing so in a civilised manner is prefable to name calling.


keeping this in mind.... What is your opion on lets say "UFC" you can't tell me that that stuff is doing wonders for the clubs, schools , students and parents. I am the image of my school. I am the reason people come and go. Most students don't give a rats butt about the Olympics and sparring. I think if your loosing students because of the image that Steven Lopez or others are giving, I will bet you have more things wrong with your school, club, etc. then you are willing to admit. And as far as that goes, with all the problems that Pro sports players have...... You must be surprised that anyone is still playing Basketball or football.


----------



## Twin Fist (Nov 10, 2009)

*sigh*

when I have to tell someone to cut the crap or they are looking at a ban hammer, its pretty bad.

Cut the Crap

You are looking at a Ban Hammer.

I WOULD send this in a PM< but i CANT pm, since i am access restricted and have been since BEFORE YOU JOINED THIS SITE because i have a problem playing nice with others

everytime points comes off me, i get some more and BAM, access restricted AGAIN

EVERYONE gets the hammer here, I have seen MODS get the hammer here when they get out of line

like you are doing now.


----------



## NPTKD (Nov 10, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> *sigh*
> 
> when I have to tell someone to cut the crap or they are looking at a ban hammer, its pretty bad.
> 
> ...


 So..... you only play nice when it benfits you. You have been talking S@#% ever since I started posting here and probably a long time before that. So to take advise from you! Well, thanks, but no thanks.... People here aren't stupid. They have read things that I have posted. If they feel I should be banned then do it. But when someone like you said the things you say, well... I have seen you crap on youtube..... And I"M NOT IMPRESSED! unlike you I am the real deal!


----------



## NPTKD (Nov 10, 2009)

*LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!( keep in mind , I can take it or leave it!)LOL
*


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 10, 2009)

sigh
I can't believe that even my thread on trying to stop this craziness resulted in getting locked due to this craziness. When will it end???
I'll check back in a week or two...


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> *LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
> LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
> LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
> LONG LIVE SPORT TKD!
> ...




Pardon me Sir, but you are a Dork!  :lol:


----------



## Miles (Nov 10, 2009)

Very fast left foot and excellent timing!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ATC (Nov 10, 2009)

Miles said:


> Very fast left foot and excellent timing!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Now I know you are a good coach. You noticed the left. Good eye Sir.:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> keeping this in mind.... What is your opion on lets say "UFC" you can't tell me that that stuff is doing wonders for the clubs, schools , students and parents. I am the image of my school. I am the reason people come and go. Most students don't give a rats butt about the Olympics and sparring. I think if your loosing students because of the image that Steven Lopez or others are giving, I will bet you have more things wrong with your school, club, etc. then you are willing to admit. And as far as that goes, with all the problems that Pro sports players have...... You must be surprised that anyone is still playing Basketball or football.


 

I was speaking generally as you asked a question and I answered.  
I'm sure my club isn't perfect but we don't lose MMA students to TKD clubs. 
It's unnecessary to make every post personal.


----------



## ynnad (Nov 10, 2009)

I think people make too much out of what impression Olympic TKD gives to Martial Arts. Quite frankly, I don't think most people even notice Olympic TKD. It wasn't on TV, and what was streamed live online was in the middle of the night. I doubt clubs are losing members because of Olympic TKD.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2009)

ynnad said:


> I think people make too much out of what impression Olympic TKD gives to Martial Arts. Quite frankly, I don't think most people even notice Olympic TKD. It wasn't on TV, and what was streamed live online was in the middle of the night. I doubt clubs are losing members because of Olympic TKD.


 
It made front page headlines here, it was on the main news bulletins and was talked about for days by people who had never heard of TKD before. The matches were shown on the BBC main Olympic programmes. and repeated again and again. I believe the Prime Minister even made a comment on it. Millions watched it here and were not impressed.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/olympics/2008/08/taekwondo_needs_to_move_with_t.html


----------



## ATC (Nov 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> It made front page headlines here, it was on the main news bulletins and was talked about for days by people who had never heard of TKD before. The matches were shown on the BBC main Olympic programmes. and repeated again and again. I believe the Prime Minister even made a comment on it. Millions watched it here and were not impressed.


Wow! Why so much press there. It gets nothing in the U.S. I mean nothing. Even most students don't no or care about it as an Olympic sport. Only those few that are elite and trying to make the Nationl Team do.

TKD is like most Olympic sports. Though of as a B sport. The A sports get all the glory. Football, Basketball, Baseball, Hockey and even Soccer. NACAR and F1 even get more press. Oh how could I forget Golf. Even simple running is above TKD or MA in general.

We have a guy who works for a local TV station and even he got shot down when we tried to get an amature profile spot for one of our Jr. Olympic winners this past year. He was told that it was not a main stream sport. They resever those spots for High School main stream sports.

Really insteresting that it gets so much press over there.


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 10, 2009)

ATC said:


> Really insteresting that it gets so much press over there.



Correct me if I'm wrong, Tez, but I believe the Brits are hungry for a winner in any sport.  I follow pro tennis, and you can always count on there being huge pressure every year for someone local to win Wimbledon.  You saw it with Tim Henman and now with Andrew Murray.  

Out of curiosity, Tez, how much of a household name is someone like Michael Bisping who has achieved some fame in the US due to his UFC accomplishments?


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, Tez, but I believe the Brits are hungry for a winner in any sport.  I follow pro tennis, and you can always count on there being huge pressure every year for someone local to win Wimbledon.  You saw it with Tim Henman and now with Andrew Murray.
> 
> Out of curiosity, Tez, how much of a household name is someone like Michael Bisping who has achieved some fame in the US due to his UFC accomplishments?




Europe is very different in their perception of sport. There is more than Football, Baseball and Basketball. You got a chance of a winner, you get press! Just because the US coverage is Teh Suck and still has not gotten much better in the last decade (I used to be an Olympics junky, watching stuff I never heard of) does not mean other parts of the world forget their athletes. Actually, in days past, a successful competitor could spark huge interest in his/her sport and setting wheels for continued success into motion.


----------



## ATC (Nov 10, 2009)

The U.S. use to be about all sports when I was young. I miss the days of Wide World of Sports. That was a great show. We use to get all the Olympic type sports all the time. Not sure when that fell out of favor, but it did sadly.

Anyone else from the U.S. remember Wide World of Sports that use to come on all the time when big world sporting event took place? Jim McKay was the host most times. They showed everything you could imagine.


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2009)

In Germany they had 'Sport unter der Lupe' a tad before my time but the opening sequence was awesome, considering the lack of visual aides they had back then (nothing like having a platform diver submerge into a camera lense) 

Sadly Olympics right now is Gymnastics and swimming. I think that all the other athletes are grossly neglected.
(I bet most are hard pressed to name the gold medalists that did not swim, Germany had huge press on everybody who won...Cyclists, swimmers, fencers and riders becoming household names.)


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Nov 10, 2009)

we saw very little tkd coverage over here during the last olympics , but in 2000 in sydney when lauren burns won gold in tkd the sport did surge a bit over here and lauren was a household name for a little while . Now lauren has a gig commentating the tkd during the olympics (when they do actually bother to show something other than swimming).


----------



## Steve (Nov 10, 2009)

Actually, Olympic coverage kicked butt this last time due to the extensive streaming feeds.  I saw more tkd and judo than ever before, including some of it live.  

As for the video, I wish I could move like that guy in the op.  Very smooth.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2009)

The UK hungry for winners, you're having a larf!We actually prefer the losers and the underdog.Tennis we want a winner in because like football and rugby we invented it.  Actually we did well for a small country in the last Olympics.
Bisping is fairly well known here not just because of the UFC stugg but because he fights here too, he had his pro debut on one of our shows. he'd fought semi with us too before that.Look up his record and you'll see his first pro fight is with Pride & Glory, thats us. 

The reason TKD was all over the headlines wasn't for a good reason, it was because the British girl was cheated out of a gold medal, something that was so obvious to anyone with eyes in their head that it made a national outrage, there was other dodgy decisions and of course the Cuban hitting the ref. Altogether TKD did not have good press and is seen as a joke here. I feel for the genuine TKD people here.

We get good coverage of many sports expecially in the Olympics. I don't think there was a sport not covered whether it had any Brits in or not. Normally we get a fair amount of sports programmes, athletics, eventing, gymnastics, cycling, football, rugby league and union, horse racing, triathlons, marathons, boxing, darts, snooker, golf,tennis ( not just Wimbledon) motorbike and Formula 1 racing, show jumping,diving are all shown on the main channels. Here we have had MMA on the main channels too not just satellite tv.


----------



## xfighter88 (Nov 11, 2009)

Granted the bigger guy was making lots of beginner mistakes, but that kid was pretty impressive to watch. Kuddos


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 11, 2009)

ATC said:


> The U.S. use to be about all sports when I was young. I miss the days of Wide World of Sports. That was a great show. We use to get all the Olympic type sports all the time. Not sure when that fell out of favor, but it did sadly.
> 
> Anyone else from the U.S. remember Wide World of Sports that use to come on all the time when big world sporting event took place? Jim McKay was the host most times. They showed everything you could imagine.



Watched it every Saturday...It always opened with the agony of defeat guy getting pummeled on the ski slopes...Great Show


----------



## msmitht (Nov 11, 2009)

The clip was good. Cory fought Anthony at a qualifier earlier this year. Lost by 2 in the final. Was a good match. They are 1-1 now. Why was he not at Nationals?


----------



## Miles (Nov 11, 2009)

ATC said:


> Now I know you are a good coach. You noticed the left. Good eye Sir.:asian:


 
I only wish it were true!   I enjoy refereeing which means I have to be as observant as the coaches so I am not the one getting knocked out!


----------



## Miles (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorilla said:


> Watched it every Saturday...It always opened with the agony of defeat guy getting pummeled on the ski slopes...Great Show


 
It was an awesome show!  I remember watching WWOS and they showed Aaron Bank's Martial Arts Show at Madison Square Garden.  There was a guy named Rudy somethingorother who caught bullets with his teeth.  Not sure how that was a martial art, but it was da*n impressive.


----------



## ATC (Nov 11, 2009)

msmitht said:


> The clip was good. Cory fought Anthony at a qualifier earlier this year. Lost by 2 in the final. Was a good match. They are 1-1 now. Why was he not at Nationals?


He did go to nationals but broke his foot at a previous tournament (Korean American Amature Games in Chicago) just a week prior. He tried to have it taped, the medics experimented with all types of padding and tape the day before his matches but it did not help. He said he could fight his first match and ignore the pain but it would be any matches after that that concerned him.

He will be at the US Open this year though.


----------



## ynnad (Nov 11, 2009)

ATC said:


> The U.S. use to be about all sports when I was young. I miss the days of Wide World of Sports. That was a great show. We use to get all the Olympic type sports all the time. Not sure when that fell out of favor, but it did sadly.
> 
> Anyone else from the U.S. remember Wide World of Sports that use to come on all the time when big world sporting event took place? Jim McKay was the host most times. They showed everything you could imagine.



Man, I miss the WWoS. That was so much fun. I just wikied it and found this interesting tidbit. It seems it was actually the ground breaker for many staple televised sporting events:

"Wide World of Sports was the first program to air coverage of Wimbledon, The Indianapolis 500, the NCAA Men's Basketball Championship, the Daytona 500, the U.S. Figure Skating Championships, the Little League World Series, Triple Crown, The Open Championship, the X-Games, the Grey Cup, and many other events." :asian:


----------



## jim777 (Nov 11, 2009)

ynnad said:


> Man, I miss the WWoS. That was so much fun. I just wikied it and found this interesting tidbit. It seems it was actually the ground breaker for many staple televised sporting events:
> 
> "Wide World of Sports was the first program to air coverage of Wimbledon, The Indianapolis 500, the NCAA Men's Basketball Championship, the Daytona 500, the U.S. Figure Skating Championships, the Little League World Series, Triple Crown, The Open Championship, the X-Games, the Grey Cup, and many other events." :asian:


 
WWOS was great  That was basically Roone Arledge's baby if I remember correctly, back when he was president of both ABC News and ABC Sports. Jim McKay, he could make anything seem really interesting. I remember watching curling on WWOS, and it seemed so interesting and important the way he described it, you couldn't take your eyes off it  It really was a great program, and there's nothing like it anymore. It seems no one has time for anything that isn't related to popular fads anymore.

And ATD, you comment before about 'running' being more popular than Martial Arts seems completely true to me.


----------



## ATC (Nov 11, 2009)

ynnad said:


> Man, I miss the WWoS. That was so much fun. I just wikied it and found this interesting tidbit. It seems it was actually the ground breaker for many staple televised sporting events:
> 
> "Wide World of Sports was the first program to air coverage of Wimbledon, The Indianapolis 500, the NCAA Men's Basketball Championship, the Daytona 500, the U.S. Figure Skating Championships, the Little League World Series, Triple Crown, The Open Championship, the X-Games, the Grey Cup, and many other events." :asian:


Yeah it was a great show. I wish they brought it back and used it to show case the so called B sports.

What does that mean anyway, the B sports? Sports are sports. Just becasue one is more popular that another does not make it any less of a sport. Take basketball for example. Some guy cut the bottom of a peach basket out and nailed it to a pole and began to toss a ball into it. Now it is one the most loved sports world wide. But the concept is a simple one. When did it become an A sport?


----------



## Quest (Nov 11, 2009)

Its amazing how the Almighty Dollar in television and marketing has taken away the minor sports.  Because of the large television contracts  all we get is NCAA football and basketball on Saturdays.


----------



## miguksaram (Nov 18, 2009)

ATC said:


> TKD is like most Olympic sports. Though of as a B sport. The A sports get all the glory. Football, Basketball, Baseball, Hockey and even Soccer. NACAR and F1 even get more press. Oh how could I forget Golf. Even simple running is above TKD or MA in general.


 
Professional Poker gets more sports time on ESPN than TKD does.


----------



## granfire (Nov 18, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> Professional Poker gets more sports time on ESPN than TKD does.



Cup stacking....


----------



## ATC (Nov 18, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> Professional Poker gets more sports time on ESPN than TKD does.


Hhhmmmm...OK maybe it is in the "C" sports now.


----------



## Marginal (Nov 18, 2009)

granfire said:


> Cup stacking....



Heck, I've seen more marble shooting championships on ESPN than I have TKD.


----------



## granfire (Nov 18, 2009)

Marginal said:


> Heck, I've seen more marble shooting championships on ESPN than I have TKD.




I was dumb founded to see some nerds play a card game on ESPN, not having paid a lot of attention, I think it was 'Magic, the Gathering'

Things that get airtime, when actual physical activities are overlooked, you gotta wonder....


----------

